# New Yorker Video



## Alex (24/9/14)

The New Yorker:
Thank You For Vaping: The E-Cigarette Debate - Documentaries -

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (24/9/14)

Alex said:


> The New Yorker:
> Thank You For Vaping: The E-Cigarette Debate - Documentaries -




@Alex i think you should get a medal for research guru!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (24/9/14)

Once again nice find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

